# Oak Tree Boost



## kuhndog (Apr 14, 2010)

Asking for a neighbor friend that suffered massive Gypsy Moth invasion 2years.While I removed many there are three you can tell were hurt but are coming back (approx.24"dbh).Anything to sprinkle around for a boost?Tree spikes?Told him I'd ask.Thanks


----------



## Urban Forester (Apr 14, 2010)

Do a soil test first to determine what elements the tree needs/lacking. Sometimes its not that the elements aren't there, its just their not available due to ph issues. Most often its a lack of organic matter to feed the micro organisms that "work" in the rhizosphere. Sometimes everything OK and the tree is functioning as it should and will recover. Defoliation from Gypsy Moth will take a few years to permanently affect the health of a tree.


----------



## kuhndog (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Much I'll pass it along.While I can have hundreds(dead oaks) to get I'm glad I sprayed private and lost none.Thanks David


----------

